# Falsche Groupon-Rechnung hat Trojaner im Anhang



## sascha (6 März 2013)

*Vorsicht, wenn Sie per Mail eine Rechnung von Groupon – oder auch Goupon – erhalten: Kriminelle versuchen aktuell, unter dem Namen des Rabatt-Dienstes Trojaner in Umlauf zu bringen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/03/falsche-groupon-rechnung-hat-trojaner-im-anhang-7454


----------



## Dillmann (7 März 2013)

Was kann man denn tun, wenn man ihn schon geöffnet hat?


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2013)

Link anklicken und lesen... dort steht auch:



> Wer den Anhang einer solchen Mail geöffnet hat, sollte seinen Computer sofort mit einem gängigen, aktuellen Virenscanner überprüfen und reinigen lassen. Zudem sollte er unbedingt seine sämtlichen Passworte ändern und auf seinen Kontostand achten. Es könnte nämlich sein, dass die Kriminellen in seinem Namen bereits Straftaten – etwa Betrügereien – begehen oder versuchen, Zugriff auf das konto oder andere Dienste des Betroffenen zu bekommen.


----------



## Dillmann (7 März 2013)

Danke, hab ich schon gemacht, nur die gängigen Virenscanner (McAffee und Avira) können ihn nicht entfernen!


----------



## BenTigger (7 März 2013)

Tja, dann letzten Wiederherstellungspunkt versuchen oder noch besser, System platt machen und neu aufsetzen.
Du hast ja sicher eine Sicherungskopie des Systems...
Wenn nicht, neu anfangen...


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Jeder User macht regelmäßig seine Datensicherung ...
... der eine vorher und die meisten nachher ...

Nennt man "Lernprozeß"
Aber wenn die Wissenden vom Nutzen einer engmaschigen Datensicherung predigen werden sie oft nur mitleidig belächelt ...


----------



## bienuk (7 März 2013)

Ich öffne grundsätzlich keine Anhänge und lösche Mails, die mir suspekt vorkommen. Kenne ich einen Absender nicht, wird die Mail vernichtet. Allerdings ist es schon dreist, dass die Betrüger offensichtlich gehackt und Daten ausgespäht haben. Immerhin stimmen der komplette Name und die Anschrift. Da verführt es schon, zu glauben, dass es seine Berechtigung hat. Allerdings würde ich immer nachfragen bei der entsprechenden Firma, was es mit der angeblichen Rechnung auf sich hat. Normalerweise weiß man ja, wenn man etwas Kostenpflichtiges bestellt hat. Auf keinen Fall Anhänge öffnen, wenn man sich nicht sicher sein kann.


----------

